
U.S. Beer Consumption Has Declined for Six-Consecutive Years - SQL2219
https://www.marketcrumbs.com/post/u-s-beer-consumption-has-declined-for-six-consecutive-years
======
ydb
Good. Drinking, whether it's "craft" beer or tallboys of bottom-shelf gutrot,
is unequivocally a disease.

Hackers, do yourselves a favor and drink a glass of water instead of cracking
open another cold one.

------
SQL2219
We have finally reached peak craft beer, I've been wondering when this was
going to finally hit.

